# Gestor help



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a good English speaking gestor in Ontinyent.

Thanks in advance for any help.
C


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry, know a very good one in Gandia, but thats probably a bit too far for you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

haynesbob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good English speaking gestor in Ontinyent.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

Yes I do - PM me or call and I will pass on their details.

Merv (El Parque)


----------

